# Find these items for a better prices at your local grocery store than any other time



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hit up the market and get these delicious spring veggies.

Finally, spring has sprung, and in many parts of the country, farm stands and markets are gearing up with delicious early vegetables. You'll also be able to find these items for a better price at your local grocery store than any other time this year. Some may even be able to be foraged in your area. (Be absolutely certain you know what you're eating!)

Look for the following on your next food shopping or foraging expedition:

Asparagus 
Peas 
Onions 
Leeks 
Rhubarb 
Radishes 
Fiddlehead Ferns 
Artichokes 
Celeriac 
Fennel 
Watercress 
Baby Spinach

Bon Appetit! 
Lisa & Daisy

https://madmimi.com/p/2f99c9?fe=1&p...6209-9e73a177fdfd78d349bf5188193fd85e0ef6fc16


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What's on sale right now?

Looking for the best deals and clearance sales? Here's what to shop for right now:

Frozen food 
Spring cleaning supplies 
Easter-related foods like ham, eggs, candy 
Digital cameras 
Humidifiers 
Small consumer electronics (MP3 players, DVD and Blu-ray players, etc.) 
Winter coats, gloves, hats, scarves(last-chance sales) 
Cookware 
Kitchen accessories 
Vacuums

And of course, don't forget to hit the thrift stores to take advantage of other people's spring cleaning


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, you're right. I just returned from the grocery store, where I found a head of cabbage shaped like an big eggplant! I don't know where in the world it came from, but it was cheap.


----------

